# Where to place powerhead?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 46 gallon bow and just bought a 1050 gph powerhead. Everywhere I place it, it kicks up some sand and particles. What is the ideal place to put it where it won't kick up anything in my water?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Usually powerheads are placed near the top. Is your powerhead a swivel type? Is the head facing down to the sand? If so, this could be the problem you're having.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Place the power head so the flow is more towards the top, not towards the bottom. That should solve your problem. If you are still having that problem even with it pointed towards the top your power head is probably too strong for your tank.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm thinking it's to strong because I've tried everything and it still kicks a bunch of sand up.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would consider what your goal behind having it is, and then look into ways to make that happen. There is probably more than one way to accomplish your goal. I am not sure if there are power heads that allow you to adjust their strength or not, but if so that might be the way to go.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm assuming you have the koralia 1050 GPH model, or a comparably sized maxijet. Try placing the powerhead on one end of the tank, about halfway to the sand, halfway to the back. Aim it slightly upwards, and it should work for you. Good luck!


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> I'm assuming you have the koralia 1050 GPH model, or a comparably sized maxijet. Try placing the powerhead on one end of the tank, about halfway to the sand, halfway to the back. Aim it slightly upwards, and it should work for you. Good luck!


It is a Koralia and I've tried placing it like that to and it still kicks up sand. I think it's just to strong.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Weird; try replacing it with a MaxiJet Pro. There's a model with similar GPH, but the flow is much wider, making it more gentle.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> Weird; try replacing it with a MaxiJet Pro. There's a model with similar GPH, but the flow is much wider, making it more gentle.


After messing with it some more it now only kicks up the the bigger pieces of substrate and no actual sand itself. Will that settle in time?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

When I used korallia's powerheads in my reef tank I had two (and at one time, three of) them somewhat (but not completely) aimed at each other to a certain degree(or at least the flow they produced collided at some point in the tank).

This reduced the intensity of the flow each one produced while increasing random circulation patterns. With multiple powerheads I had more general circulation and less intensity (at least how I had them aimed).


----------

